# Vicmarc VL100



## pmpartain (Jul 11, 2006)

Anybody consider this lathe?  I want a good low vibration lathe.  I haven't had the desire to turn any long spindles, and I need the space.  Do you see any advantages of this over say the Rikon?
I would like to be able to turn bowls, vases, etc.

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/cgi-bin/shopper?preadd=action&key=191-6500


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 11, 2006)

I think it's a little pricey for a non-vs lathe. A recent article in one of my woodworking mags rated the Jet mini as about the best in all categories... including vibration. IIRC they could detect little, if any. However, the Rikon wasn't out yet and it wasn't tested, so I can't speak for that.


----------



## johncrane (Jul 11, 2006)

If that is a vic mark from Australia . they are won of best lathes you can buy here.iwish we could buy them at that price.most of the pros use vic mark here.


----------



## Dario (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice machine but looks almost identical to Jet Mini (except the base).  I agree with Billy.


----------



## huntersilver (Jul 11, 2006)

At $700.  with shipping, my sense this machine is 
too expensive when comapred to the Jet.  Although 
it is a very nice looking machine, and a well known brand.


----------



## Dario (Jul 11, 2006)

Just as a reference...my Jet mini and 1236 cost me around $500.00 total for both (brand new delivered).  If you can wait for deals it is the way to go.  Check Amazon every now and then.

For the price I'll go with the bigger lathes...much more power, stability, capacity, and flexibilty.  Of course space is a big limiting factor.

Good luck with your choice!!!


----------



## Russb (Jul 11, 2006)

I own two VL100's. You get what you pay for. I have the basic lathe with motor and controller I purchased seperately. This way I have the option for a speed range of 0-3200. Not limited to other lathes minimum speed of about 500 rpm. 
Our club also owns a VL100. With the speed range I can start with any shape blank and not worry about out of round pieces causing excessive pieces.


----------



## pmpartain (Jul 11, 2006)

Did you get one of those controllers that vary the cycles per second of electricity.  I bought some of those for a factory where I worked, but I can't remember the proper name or where I got them.  Thanks to everyone for the input.


----------



## KenV (Jul 11, 2006)

I really like DC motors with full variable speed controls.  They do tend to cost a few bucks more but are quiet and real variable speed spoils one quickly.  Having one that will reverse directions is a bit of a bonus.  

If you are handy with wiring, you can put together motors and controller from treadmills and get DC variable speed on the cheap

http://www.surpluscenter.com/

These folks also sell the bigger motors with better controllers for more bucks --  as always, your own milage may vary


----------



## Russb (Jul 12, 2006)

I purchased dc motors and a dc voltage controller. The first one I bought was from Craft Supply and paid about $400 for the motor and controller. For my second VL100 I bought the motor and controller on ebay. I was able to get both new for about $200. Ebay is the way to go. I wired the setup with a remote switch and reverse. I was also the one who wired the club lathe and did the same for a friend who also has the VL100.


----------

